# Alternative to Andersen Windows



## Hugh Stearns (Mar 14, 2008)

For the last 20 years we have installed almost exclusively Andersen windows in our projects. There are several things that we love about Andersen. Obviously the quality but also the depth of options including the 100 series for those on a tighter budget. And we love our dealer. So why are we looking for an alternative to this great product? Because it is absolutely impossible to form any kind of a relationship with them.

We like to co-brand with products that we endorse (there aren't that many.) There is zero opportunity to do this with Andersen. Their contract rewards programs lets you purchase personal use stuff but there is no coop marketing opportunities. We are starting a separate exteriors division and would like to feature Andersen Windows as a preferred product. I even tried to send employees for installer training but that is only available to dealers. Okay, we love our dealer but they are 100 miles from us so maybe we should consider being the dealer for our area. Nope, they aren't taking dealers for our area, even though there isn't one. I love Andersen's products but there is more to being a great company than just great products. Being unwilling to form a relationship with your customers takes you out of the category of being a great company. They seem to have a great relationship with Home Depot. Seems odd that a high end product would prefer the DYI market to professionals who understand quality. So we are looking for a great window company. Any suggestions?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Hugh Stearns said:


> ...Nope, they aren't taking dealers for our area, even though there isn't one. ....


The Andersen site lists HomeDepot and ProBuild as dealers in College Station.


----------



## Hugh Stearns (Mar 14, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> The Andersen site lists HomeDepot and ProBuild as dealers in College Station.


Hmm? You can buy Andersen products at these locations but considering them a dealer seems a bit of a stretch. Even though our current dealer is 100 miles away we can call them and get well informed answers to questions, we can get quotes and even orders that match our POs. That has not been my experience with anything from ProBuild or Home Depot, especially a product as complicated as windows.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

We've had GREAT luck with WeatherShield. They have a very extensive line up of products and my rep at least is VERY good. 

The closest dealer I found to you is....

SUTHERLAND LUMBER #3114
32.60 mi
2202 MARKET ST 
BRENHAM TX 77833, USA
Phone: 979-836-7180


----------



## Matt0034 (Jul 10, 2014)

You could try Pella... I feel they're very close to Anderson with a much lower price point.

Example.
Sliding glass door with wood interior and clad exterior, 
Anderson- around $2200 
Pella- $1300

It was apples to apples to... had a defect in the glass and pella replaced the glass and some interior trim no problem.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I use Pella quite often. We have a great rep in my area and they have windows for every price point. They even have windows that will compete for business with the really small budget people. I use them anytime I can.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am sticking with the Integrity's. 

Good selection and choices, good price.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

marvin are as good as andersen as are pella as good as marvin. not married to just one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

*Windows*

I love Sierra Pacific, and Marvin.


----------

